# Scioto ....below oshan.



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like to start fishing scioto .....granted flows low now and cold weather is coming .....but how much longer will the wipers bite before they shut down . I'll be using my fly rods as that's all I fish with .... I've been wanting to get up there for smallies but have not made it ... I'm most often on the mad or the Stillwater ..... but wanting to try something new.....any info is greatfully appreciated....


Thx keith


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

have not been out below the spillways for the striped fish in awhile, but they will feed for a long time coming- think until it starts to consistently get really cold they will be in quick water. We need some more flow to get it going good though.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Thx...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

There's absolutely no flow up at Oshay, you're going to need some serious, serious rain to get a good bite going up there for Wipers. Fish should be biting through November, but again, we need serious rain to get the bite going.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Keith like I told you,get up there at nite with the low flows... 
Most likely won't be any real numbers but the potential for a real trophey is ALWAYS there.... last year was a pretty warm fall an I remember getting them in pretty fast water through November. But mostly a couple dams south in some faster water then osheay puts out. 

There's one other thing that could trigger them in the current conditions to,but I'll let you know that when I see you Friday.

I go in vacation next week,but after that I'll meet up with ya down there


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Spring time you can slay them there, I would stick to the Mad until then, or wade way down and try for some carp on the fly is fun.. A big 20 pound golden bone on a 4wt fly rod is always fun.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Keith like I told you,get up there at nite with the low flows...
> Most likely won't be any real numbers but the potential for a real trophey is ALWAYS there.... last year was a pretty warm fall an I remember getting them in pretty fast water through November. But mostly a couple dams south in some faster water then osheay puts out.
> 
> There's one other thing that could trigger them in the current conditions to,but I'll let you know that when I see you Friday.
> ...


uh bub


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ipack said:


> uh bub


"Bobby bolts"......


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey B , 
Cool if you think the river is good for a float at some point in good with it....its never to cold for me ....if it 28 and the sun is out ill fish.....remember I'm a fly guy and I fish the mad all winter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Keith,this recent rain has been nothing but good for the sciota..... fyi


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah I fished it 2 wks ago . That is definitely a river that needs the yak. I fished the rippled area above the gravel pull off on 257. Wound up with 2 fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool deal,conditions are a bit more favorable now then 2 weeks ago....


----------

